# Possible Trade.



## kaylaturner

just got the pictures of a horse i might be getting.
i know there not the best but can you tell me how he looks...if possible.
he is 5 yrs old.


----------



## Delfina

If you can't afford a Vet or Farrier or decent food for the horse you already have, why would you even THINK about another!!??


----------



## kaylaturner

Delfina said:


> If you can't afford a Vet or Farrier or decent food for the horse you already have, why would you even THINK about another!!??


please DO NOT start that again.
she will be going to a home that can get her the correct feed she needs
and get all the vet work done.


----------



## Delfina

Oh good, she's going to a good home

Until you can afford to provide a horse with proper care, don't get another!! EVERY horse needs what she does, proper farrier and vet care along with good quality food, shelter and a safe pasture.

This horse will NOT be any cheaper to properly care for so since you can't afford your current one, you cannot afford him!!


----------



## kaylaturner

Delfina said:


> Oh good, she's going to a good home
> 
> Until you can afford to provide a horse with proper care, don't get another!! EVERY horse needs what she does, proper farrier and vet care along with good quality food, shelter and a safe pasture.
> 
> This horse will NOT be any cheaper to properly care for so since you can't afford your current one, you cannot afford him!!


she needed feed that was 10 dollars MORE than what i pay for the same size bag now..he will be on the feed i have now.i CAN afford to get their feet done and i plan on getting him anyways.

now...can we please get back to the topic...can ANYONE tell me what they think of him???


----------



## NdAppy

kaylaturner said:


> please DO NOT start that again.
> she will be going to a home that can get her the correct feed she needs
> and get all the vet work done.


These are very valid concerns.

What happens if the horse colics or injures itself and needs emergency vet work? It's not cheap. You said before you can't/couldn't afford the farrier to come out for the filly.

Also, please tell me that you informed the fillies new owners that she was out with a stud colt...


----------



## kaylaturner

NdAppy said:


> These are very valid concerns.
> 
> What happens if the horse colics or injures itself and needs emergency vet work? It's not cheap. You said before you can't/couldn't afford the farrier to come out for the filly.
> 
> Also, please tell me that you informed the fillies new owners that she was out with a stud colt...


im not answering any of these questions.
PLEASE stick to the topic!!!!!!


----------



## NdAppy

I take that as a no then. Nice lack of responsibility there. I hope for her sake and the new owner's sake she isn't bred.


What breed is the gelding supposed to be? He's butt high. Need better/clearer pics though....


----------



## kaylaturner

NdAppy said:


> I take that as a no then. Nice lack of responsibility there. I hope for her sake and the new owner's sake she isn't bred.
> 
> 
> What breed is the gelding supposed to be? He's butt high. Need better/clearer pics though....


i didnt answer because i dont want this to turn out like all my other threads.
i just wanted answers about this guy and no one wants to help.

im not sure what breed he is and ive asked for better pictures


----------



## FlyGap

Kayla, please listen to me.
You and your horses are going to be SO MUCH better off if you sell or re-home them. I cannot believe the stress and pressure you are under worrying about their welfare and your current situation. Please get out of horses for a while, save up, and build a better life and situation to keep horses in. You and they will be so much better off. 
Getting a gelding right now to keep with a stud in barb wire fencing is a disaster waiting to happen. I am not trying to be rude or hurtful. Only trying to help.

Please people lets just leave it at that.


----------



## kaylaturner

FlyGap said:


> Kayla, please listen to me.
> You and your horses are going to be SO MUCH better off if you sell or re-home them. I cannot believe the stress and pressure you are under worrying about their welfare and your current situation. Please get out of horses for a while, save up, and build a better life and situation to keep horses in. You and they will be so much better off.
> Getting a gelding right now to keep with a stud in barb wire fencing is a disaster waiting to happen. I am not trying to be rude or hurtful. Only trying to help.
> 
> Please people lets just leave it at that.


i only have 1 horse and im NOT getting out of horses.

and for the LAST time only post if its about his CONFORMATION!!!


----------



## Brittanybrewski

The stud is gone!!!!!!!!!! I'm so sick of people not reading that and barbed wire is fine. What did horsemen use b4 electric tape? BARBED WIRED! And Kayla has ONE horse.....ONE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittanybrewski

Wire*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Barb wire is all fine and dandy until you get a horse caught in it. When there are options that are safer for horses and are about the same cost I don't understand why anyone uses barb wire...

Just because something was used in the past it is not an excuse to not do the best you can by your horses. IMPO neither of you are doing the best you can by any of the horses... not with shoddy fencing, dangerous things in the pasture, lack of vet care and farrier care. all of those things are the very _least_ that needs to be done... if you can't provide a *safe, healthy* environment for your horses, you really need to sit back and rethink the situation.


----------



## kaylaturner

NdAppy said:


> Barb wire is all fine and dandy until you get a horse caught in it. When there are options that are safer for horses and are about the same cost I don't understand why anyone uses barb wire...
> 
> Just because something was used in the past it is not an excuse to not do the best you can by your horses. IMPO neither of you are doing the best you can by any of the horses... not with shoddy fencing, dangerous things in the pasture, lack of vet care and farrier care. all of those things are the very _least_ that needs to be done... if you can't provide a *safe, healthy* environment for your horses, you really need to sit back and rethink the situation.


i bet we take better care of our horse alot better than some people on her.
and we both know that barb wire can hurt a horse badly.

its what WE chose to use when we made the fence...it was OUR decision.
we do have a safe healthy place for our horses also.

and once again PLEASEEEEEEE dont post unless its about the gelding.


----------



## Brittanybrewski

Know*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

pushing aside all of the other reasons not to get this gelding, I would not buy him.

He appears to be calf kneed, butt high, and long backed just in these photos. I also see a collar on him, which means that he has atleast some history of wind sucking or cribbing- both nasty habits that are hard to correct.


----------



## kaylaturner

Endiku said:


> pushing aside all of the other reasons not to get this gelding, I would not buy him.
> 
> He appears to be calf kneed, butt high, and long backed just in these photos. I also see a collar on him, which means that he has atleast some history of wind sucking or cribbing- both nasty habits that are hard to correct.


i noticed the cribbing thing also.
what exactly is calf kneed?


----------



## Lexiie

Barbed wire is not safe what so ever. why would you guys choose that? You should NOT keep a horse in it. It can kill a horse. 
You also need to have a horse's feet taken care of. If not cared for it can cause serious injury which keads to a vet call.
Don't get another horse, even if you are rehoming the current horse. if you can't afford to get new fencing don't get another horse.


----------



## kaylaturner

Lexiie said:


> Barbed wire is not safe what so ever. why would you guys choose that? You should NOT keep a horse in it. It can kill a horse.
> You also need to have a horse's feet taken care of. If not cared for it can cause serious injury which keads to a vet call.
> Don't get another horse, even if you are rehoming the current horse. if you can't afford to get new fencing don't get another horse.


yer tellin me stuff everyone else has ALREADY said.
it would hurt to read things.


----------



## Lexiie

I did read. It seems like you disgregarded what they said. So I decided to tell you again


----------



## Endiku

a calf kneed horse is more susceptable to splints, ligament and tendon tears, and wear on joints. Its where the cannon bone appears to tilt forwards before jointing the pasterns, rather than traveling straight down.

here is a good illustration.
Thoroughbred Owners and Breeders Association, Conformation, Side View


----------



## kaylaturner

Lexiie said:


> I did read. It seems like you disgregarded what they said. So I decided to tell you again


i disregaurd it because ive heard everything since my first post.

yall bout to ban me like brittany.

im so tired of everyone tellin me i dont know how to take care 
of a horse.
i do and until you know me and the situations that ive been in dont put in your 2 cents because i dont care.

every single thread ive done had turned into an argument because of all you
"helpful" people. it seems like IM the only one yall complain about constantly.
thanks for those maybe 3 people who ACTUALLY tried to help.

this WILL be the LAST time i post on here.
i hope yall are happy..now yall will never know what happens to my filly.


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

I'm going to tell you for a third time, get rid of the barb wire, get a vet and farrier and make your pasture safe, and then _*maybe*_ we can talk about you getting another horse. Were just trying to keep the horses in mind and have you do whats best for everyone.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Endiku said:


> pushing aside all of the other reasons not to get this gelding, I would not buy him.
> 
> He appears to be calf kneed, butt high, and long backed just in these photos. I also see a collar on him, which means that he has atleast some history of wind sucking or cribbing- both nasty habits that are hard to correct.


I will add a few that I can see... He has an undesireable LS placement, and long loin, I do not find he has an ideal neck nor does he carry the condition which makes me think that any of these things are an illusion from poor photo choices.

To explain things better so it doesn't seem like everyone just wants to make you miserable.... Being downhill (butt high), means his balance is naturally on the forehand, which is opposite to what we want to see in a riding horse as it inhibits the horse's ability to round the back and lift it in order to move correctly, the LS placement is important because it is the "hinge" by which the hindquarter swings, the further forward that joint the more power the horse has and the more ability to change gears, his long loin weakens it all a bit more as the loin is a major support for the back. 
Being calf-kneed (or back at the knee) is a moderate to major leg fault, depending on the rest of the horse's conformation, the purpose the horse has, and the severity of the fault. It will cause additional wear and tear to his joints, sometimes permanent damage such as bone chips and tendon tears if he is worked incorrectly over any real period of time. 

Add the cribbing or windsucking... And you have a horse that will take a lot of knowledge and experience, time and money to get fit, keep fit, and maintain the health of.

Overall I find he looks rather, frumpy, for lack of better description... I would pass him over without a second thought.


----------



## kaylaturner

Theissyhunterjumper said:


> I'm going to tell you for a third time, get rid of the barb wire, get a vet and farrier and make your pasture safe, and then _*maybe*_ we can talk about you getting another horse. Were just trying to keep the horses in mind and have you do whats best for everyone.


whats best for everyone?!?!?!?
is she yer horse...NO she mine and i can do whatever i wanna do with her...and i will.

and no we will not talk about me gettin another horse...im a big girl...ill do what i want


----------



## Lexiie

You're very irresponsible and ignorant for saying that you don't care when the conditions you'd be putting your horse in is not safe. Very irrisponsibe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover

kaylaturner said:


> whats best for everyone?!?!?!?
> is she yer horse...NO she mine and i can do whatever i wanna do with her...and i will.
> 
> and no we will not talk about me gettin another horse...im a big girl...ill do what i want



WOW.. Somebodies a little immature =/ We just want what is best for your horse. Getting another horse would just be a bad idea, we are just trying to give you advice, swearing and yelling at us really is not going to help. All it's going to do is make us worry for your horse even more.


----------



## sommsama09

kaylaturner said:


> whats best for everyone?!?!?!?
> is she yer fckn horse...NO she mine and i can do whatever i wanna fckn do with her...and i will.
> 
> and no we will not talk about me gettin another horse...im a big girl...ill do what i want


 Big girl.. more like girl who has a BIG Attitude problem with people only trying to keep the sake of your horse/s wellbeing in mind.. I know and love a mare who was caught in a barbed wire fence (dont ask how she got in there - no idea - we dont use it) and she cut through all her tendons and is not a pasture puff (my girl .. this is reality not a bitchy comment... think about it..


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

Obviously not.. we have all seen photos and If she was my horse or anyone else's on here she would look a lot better. It would be best for you and your filly. Just sayin she's not as good lookin as she could be and you should only have to worry about one horse since you said you could afford it....


----------



## Lexiie

Theissyhunterjumper said:


> Obviously not.. we have all seen photos and If she was my horse or anyone else's on here she would look a lot better. It would be best for you and your filly. Just sayin she's not as good lookin as she could be and you should only have to worry about one horse since you said you could afford it....


I completely agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kaylaturner

palominolover said:


> WOW.. Somebodies a little immature =/ We just want what is best for your horse. Getting another horse would just be a bad idea, we are just trying to give you advice, swearing and yelling at us really is not going to help. All it's going to do is make us worry for your horse even more.


now yall know how i felt when yall were "yelling"at me. 
im glad yall are worried about her but i could care less now.



sommsama09 said:


> Big girl.. more like girl who has a BIG Attitude problem with people only trying to keep the sake of your horse/s wellbeing in mind.. I know and love a mare who was caught in a barbed wire fence (dont ask how she got in there - no idea - we dont use it) and she cut through all her tendons and is not a pasture puff (my girl .. this is reality not a bitchy comment... think about it..


yeaah i do have a attitude problem...so what?? yall are helpin me be like this.
i know a horse that was caught in wire also. hes still goin strong and bein ridden everyday..i know this isnt gunna happen everytime so dont comment and freakin tell me that.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I would not get the horse. I have had a cribber in the past and swore I would never have one again. It is one of the first questions I ask a seller about a horse, does it crib? It is a deal breaker for me and they are hard to sell too.


----------



## themacpack

I am honestly just in awe of the fact that you are an adult, the attitude and posts you have put forth here in this thread speak of someone much younger, or at least less mature, than the age you claim to be.


----------



## palominolover

What I'm getting from you is you could care less that your horse is turned out with barbed wire. You could care less that you don't have enough money, or that you are being irresponsible by getting another horse. That is the vibe I'm getting from you, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

kaylaturner said:


> yeaah i do have a attitude problem...so what?? yall are helpin me be like this.
> i know a horse that was caught in wire also. hes still goin strong and bein ridden everyday..i know this isnt gunna happen everytime so dont comment and freakin tell me that.


Okay well can you tell me what your going to do If your filly get caught in the barb wire while your away?


----------



## sommsama09

Did your "friend" even get his horse that was caught in a barbed wire fence, vet checked? We are not trying to corner and set you on fire, was are trying to HELP you.... but obviously your advice is MUCH better than ours.. RIP horse to be.. e.e


----------



## kaylaturner

Theissyhunterjumper said:


> Obviously not.. we have all seen photos and If she was my horse or anyone else's on here she would look a lot better. It would be best for you and your filly. Just sayin she's not as good lookin as she could be and you should only have to worry about one horse since you said you could afford it....


im well aware she could look better...stop tellin me that...please.
and if you would read everything you would know that i will only have ONE horse...and ONE horse ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!



themacpack said:


> I am honestly just in awe of the fact that you are an adult, the attitude and posts you have put forth here in this thread speak of someone much younger, or at least less mature, than the age you claim to be.


i am the age i "claim" to be and i have a attitude...so what.



palominolover said:


> What I'm getting from you is you could care less that your horse is turned out with barbed wire. You could care less that you don't have enough money, or that you are being irresponsible by getting another horse. That is the vibe I'm getting from you, correct me if I'm wrong.


okay i will correct you...i DO care about my horse...what i DONT care about anymore is what yall have to say.

yall have been nothing but a eadache for me.i came here for help and i have received any yet!!


----------



## Theissyhunterjumper

sommsama09 said:


> Did your "friend" even get his horse that was caught in a barbed wire fence, vet checked? We are not trying to corner and set you on fire, was are trying to HELP you.... but obviously your advice is MUCH better than ours.. RIP horse to be.. e.e


Exactly what I was thinking!…


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Kayla you posted that this horse was a possible trade. What are you trading? Are you trading Your cute little filly? 

It is best to just ignore rude and repeated posts don't answer them.


----------



## kaylaturner

sommsama09 said:


> Did your "friend" even get his horse that was caught in a barbed wire fence, vet checked? We are not trying to corner and set you on fire, was are trying to HELP you.... but obviously your advice is MUCH better than ours.. RIP horse to be.. e.e


where did you get friend from???
i said i knew someone whos horse got caught in wire.
and yes obviously they did take him to the vet.

and PLEASE tell me what advise ive given???


----------



## sommsama09

Really, you do not read much hey?
Adice given OVER AND OVER: 
Do not get a horse ( look at the state of your poor adorable filly )
Dont buy the gelding because he has hock problems and is a cribber... And many more,..... e.e SERIOUSLY... horse owners are NOT nieve... until now...


----------



## kaylaturner

sommsama09 said:


> Really, you do not read much hey?
> Adice given OVER AND OVER:
> Do not get a horse ( look at the state of your poor adorable filly )
> Dont buy the gelding because he has hock problems and is a cribber... And many more,..... e.e SERIOUSLY... horse owners are NOT nieve... until now...


well if YOU would read what you said...you said that my advise was much better than yallls so now...PLEASE tell me what advise IVE given


----------



## Lexiie

I'm sorry for upsetting you.
Barbed wire just drives me crazy and scares me. I've seen a lot of bad cases.
Would you ever conider changing your fencing?


----------



## sommsama09

"your advice is better" SARCASIM,..... GEEZUZ


----------



## kaylaturner

Lexiie said:


> I'm sorry for upsetting you.
> Barbed wire just drives me crazy and scares me. I've seen a lot of bad cases.
> Would you ever conider changing your fencing?


yes i would consider.
im trying to get a fence at my house and i dont wanna use wire but i will if i have to.


----------



## equiniphile

Kayla, I've been reading your threads for a long time, and I'm going to put in my $0.02.

Horse ownership is a big, big responsibility and requires a decent amount of money to do it properly. Many people save their whole lifetimes to have a stable enough life to involve a horse in. This is called responsiblity. Right now, you are putting your wants over those of your horse, and that's not right. It's very, very selfish. Buying another horse isn't going to help your financial situation.

You don't want to get out of horses for a while....what horse lover does? It's your responsibility to see that your horse is getting the best care possible, and unfortunately, that care is not something you can provide. Put the money saved towards a fund for proper fencing, quality feed and hay, and routine vet and farrier visits, and someday you'll be able to own horses and feel confident about their quality of care.

ETA: Please stop swearing; it's inappropriate and rude and makes you seem very immature.


----------



## themacpack

I think selling, vs. trading, one of your horses would be your best option at this point. The money from that sale, and residual savings from not having that horse to provide for, can then go into improving your property and a savings account so that when you are in a better position you can responsibly take on another horse and be prepared to provide properly for him/her.


----------



## kaylaturner

sommsama09 said:


> "your advice is better" SARCASIM,..... GEEZUZ


okay well thats stupid cause i havnt given any advise.
do me a favor and please stop posting on here.


----------



## palominolover

I think we need to stop attacking her now... My last advice to you would be 1) DON'T get this horse, 2) get RID of the barbed wire and 3) WAIT until you are financially stable before even thinking about getting a horse.

A responsible thing to do instead of getting a horse to consider would be leasing, you could also get riding lessons or even volunteer at a barn. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kaylaturner

themacpack said:


> I think selling, vs. trading, one of your horses would be your best option at this point. The money from that sale, and residual savings from not having that horse to provide for, can then go into improving your property and a savings account so that when you are in a better position you can responsibly take on another horse and be prepared to provide properly for him/her.


i will be trading her for this gelding.
and for the millionth time I ONLY HAVE ONE HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sommsama09

Thats what we were trying to get her to even Consider palominolover.. shes adamant that barbed wire is fine and going without farrier care for her current fuilly is fine.


----------



## palominolover

kaylaturner said:


> i will be trading her for this gelding.
> and for the millionth time I ONLY HAVE ONE HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



One horse too many for your situation currently =( I can see we are getting nowhere here.

I said DON'T get this gelding. he has MANY conformation faults he's a cribber and you CAN'T afford him. Why are you not listening to our advice? The only reason we are getting like this is because you are being completely ignorant to your situation.


----------



## farmpony84

equiniphile said:


> Kayla, I've been reading your threads for a long time, and I'm going to put in my $0.02.
> 
> Horse ownership is a big, big responsibility and requires a decent amount of money to do it properly. Many people save their whole lifetimes to have a stable enough life to involve a horse in. This is called responsiblity. Right now, you are putting your wants over those of your horse, and that's not right. It's very, very selfish. Buying another horse isn't going to help your financial situation.
> 
> You don't want to get out of horses for a while....what horse lover does? It's your responsibility to see that your horse is getting the best care possible, and unfortunately, that care is not something you can provide. Put the money saved towards a fund for proper fencing, quality feed and hay, and routine vet and farrier visits, and someday you'll be able to own horses and feel confident about their quality of care.
> 
> ETA: Please stop swearing; it's inappropriate and rude and makes you seem very immature.


While this post does not agree with the OPs line of thinking, it is a well thought out, well written response. Thank you for that.


----------



## kaylaturner

sommsama09 said:


> Thats what we were trying to get her to even Consider palominolover.. shes adamant that barbed wire is fine and going without farrier care for her current fuilly is fine.


barb wire is fine when you have a horse that will not go near the fence.
and ive NEVER said that farrier care is not important.

you cant stop puttin words in my mouth now.
im WELL aware she needs to see a farrier. she will see one when i have money.

dont yall have to wait to do somethin till you have money??????


----------



## IquitosARG10

Obviously you have one horse too many. You keep threatening to stop posting...but then you come back with unecessary language when people ARE trying to help. You jsut won't listen. So who's fault is that?

I think you should do us all a favor and stop posting. There is no way you wouldn't think that people would say things like that after seeing previous evidence of how you treat your ONE, AND ONLY ONE horse.

Holy shnikeys.


----------



## IquitosARG10

kaylaturner said:


> barb wire is fine when you have a horse that will not go near the fence.
> and ive NEVER said that farrier care is not important.
> 
> you cant stop puttin words in my mouth now.
> im WELL aware she needs to see a farrier. she will see one when i have money.
> 
> dont yall have to wait to do somethin till you have money??????


Ya...you should wait til you have more moeny to have a horse...and keep it contained in proper fencing.

Just a thought.


----------



## sommsama09

When you have money... obviously you CANT afford a horse.. shes skinny and neds a farrier.... e.e her halter is even done up properly...


----------



## palominolover

That honestly baffles me beyond words. WHAT type of horse does NOT go near a fence?


----------



## Annanoel

equiniphile said:


> Kayla, I've been reading your threads for a long time, and I'm going to put in my $0.02.
> 
> Horse ownership is a big, big responsibility and requires a decent amount of money to do it properly. Many people save their whole lifetimes to have a stable enough life to involve a horse in. This is called responsiblity. Right now, you are putting your wants over those of your horse, and that's not right. It's very, very selfish. Buying another horse isn't going to help your financial situation.
> 
> You don't want to get out of horses for a while....what horse lover does? It's your responsibility to see that your horse is getting the best care possible, and unfortunately, that care is not something you can provide. Put the money saved towards a fund for proper fencing, quality feed and hay, and routine vet and farrier visits, and someday you'll be able to own horses and feel confident about their quality of care.
> 
> ETA: Please stop swearing; it's inappropriate and rude and makes you seem very immature.


I have to agree here and with everything said in this thread from the others trying to help. I don't think anyone is trying to attack you personally, we're all horse lovers here and just worried about you and your horses. If you can't afford them, then you can't afford them. Save up! I wouldn't trade for that gelding either, or buy him. VERY poor conformation just from the pictures I can see. I would save, save, save. Then you can get the horse you really want and make/maintain a safe environment for however many horses you want. It's a big job, but I think in the long run you'll appreciate _EVERYTHING_ everyone has said on this thread to you. It may seem harsh, but there's no reason for your filly to be in the shape she's in, it's unfair to her. Diving in and getting another horse is not going to be any cheaper, like others have said they have the same needs. No matter the horse, they are expensive. Just make the right decisions, that's all everyone's asking here. Do what's best for your horse/s AND you.


----------



## Tequila1233

Okay we have a cribbed and we have replaced EIGHT post in The migh of January. ONE MONTH! The post were completely deteriorated practically. So a post is about $5 and 5x8 = $40 . Proper feed about $15 a bag so 15x2= 30 . Proper farrier care $25. So $80 a month ! FOR THE BASICS!! Oh and hay ! Round roll = $50 so actually $120!!!! Be ready.


----------



## sommsama09

Eactly Annanoel! Thats exactly what everyone was trying to do!


----------



## Tequila1233

We have 5 so $80 x 5 = $400 for us 
At least board him somewhere ?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

kaylaturner said:


> barb wire is fine when you have a horse that will not go near the fence.
> and ive NEVER said that farrier care is not important.
> 
> you cant stop puttin words in my mouth now.
> im WELL aware she needs to see a farrier. she will see one when i have money.
> 
> dont yall have to wait to do somethin till you have money??????


No, usually I have a budget which includes regular horse care and some sort of savings or credit card for emergency care. 

When I am "cash poor" it is the extras like new tack, riding lessons, clinics, showing, new clothes etc. that I give up, not the feed, vet or farrier for my animals. 

I actually, as a teen, took a farrier course so that when times were hard on me I could maintain my own horse's feet... 

At one point in my life I did actually sell my one and only horse because I just wasn't in a great position to care for him and pay the rest of my bills. Even though his new owner does not keep in contact I know he is still with her and happy, well fed and very much loved. Sometimes we do what is best for our animals, even if it is hard on us.

You don't have to give up horses either... After I sold my guy I helped exercise friend's and family member's horses, helped out at a lesson stable and lent a hand at local 4H events. 

I have since been able to get back into owning my own horses and am better able to afford them now. So even if you give up this horse, there will be others down the road.

In all honesty, I do NOT think this gelding is a good trade... Not Even a little.


----------



## Lexiie

kaylaturner said:


> yes i would consider.
> im trying to get a fence at my house and i dont wanna use wire but i will if i have to.


electric wire isn't too expensive. And instead of buying poles, if you have trees, you can get plastic attatchments to run the wire through. And if you don't have enough trees you could buy just enough poles to create a fence.

You said you have a farrier visit regularly?
That's very good.

The gelding. I'd pass him up. He's not built right for riding at all. And as everyone else has stated, cribbing is terrible. It destroys stalls, fences and can cause collic. Anad I know.you don't want that


----------



## sommsama09

I agree Unicorn


----------



## DrumRunner

Good Lawd! This went south quick...Well the OP and her second in command are banned now..Not sure if it's temporary or permanent but it's probably best to shut this down...You aren't going to change her mind..Believe me, I've tried...


----------



## WyndellaRose

What about selling the filly and doing an on farm/site lease of another horse where it would stay where it lives but you get to ride? 

There are lots of those offered where I live for not that much. A lot of them are worked out to where the owner still covers the feed and vet and boarding costs but you pay to have the chance to ride whenever you want. You'd still be with horses but not have any of the major expenses so you can save up for your dream horse.


----------



## IquitosARG10

I want that gelding just to get him out of the horrible conditions that he's in.

Poor guy. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Allison Finch

Folks, I cannot believe how bad this thread became. I am going to close it since the OP will not be back for a while. I want the opportunity to see what major surgery may be needed here. If we feel it can be reopened, we will do it.

About the barbed wire issue, feel free to start a thread about it, but it doesn't belong here.


----------

